# put new male in with female and they fight



## dcollcutt (Apr 9, 2005)

my male betta died and so i have replaced him but the existing female is attackin it. is there any thing i should do or will they just stop?


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

it's pretty normal for 2 bettas to fight even if they are not the same sex. I would seperate them.


RC


----------



## dcollcutt (Apr 9, 2005)

they seem to of stopped now but every now and then they go and flare there gills at each other why is this? i only put male in bout 2 hours ago.


----------



## Thunderkiss (Mar 19, 2005)

She isn't ready. Yank one. The only thing a male wants to do with a female is breed. If she isn't ready he usually kills her, as she has nowhere to run. Here however it sounds reversed which is entirely possible. I know my wife kicks my butt on a regular basis


----------

